# United we stand



## danir (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for looking.
Dani.


----------



## Coldow91 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool shot and I like the compostion, it just seems there should be great contrast, as provided by the subjects, but the picture seems to lack this.


----------



## danir (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Coldow. 
The photobucket compression sucked out the life from the shot. There was much more detail in the fur and grass. 

Dani.


----------



## ricke46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just read the saddest story by Michael Lesy about slaughterhouses. Really disturbing actually.

Okay, back to photography. I like how the cow is sticking out it's tongue. The space to the left of the photo could be cropped. Over all, I think it's a good pricture.


----------



## djrichie28 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure if a fill flash could have eliminated the shadow the one's head made on itself.  Otherwise, I really like the shot.


----------



## Furlock (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Dani,

your title expresses what the compression has taken away. If I look just at the three heads, a cropped view, they have quite an expression. Nice people.

I love the perspective of the hill and background to the left side. The composition is quite dangerous, but it works very well, giving a sort of 'something is wrong' signal, and then comprehension while investigating with further looks.

It's a shame that the compression of the hosting server takes so much away, as you stated on details. I'm using zenfolio, and love the results, but it has a 40 dollar cost to be taken into account (and taken away from the account, hahaha). But it's worth it.

Kind regards, shalom,

Miguel


----------



## ernie (Feb 28, 2008)

i figured i'd be looking at some army statue because of the title. it just made the shot funnier.

as for the photobucket: can't you find some cheap webhost so you can upload them on a site of your own? i pay like 35 euros a year for my hosting, it's well worth the money.


----------



## danir (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.
dj: I actually like that shadow. 
Furlock: Thanks for the detailed response. 

Dani.


----------



## rob91 (Feb 29, 2008)

First I would just like to thank you for not making this a B&W pic of the American flag with selective coloring, you don't know how hesitant I was to click this thread.

Considering the sort of patriotism usually associated with the phrase "United we Stand" I'd say there's a great deal of humor in this shot. I like the arrangement of the cows in the frame and how they are looking at the camera. Good work.


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 29, 2008)

If you save your image as a PNG you shouldn't see a quality-loss on the upload to the web, so that's what I do. I just love uncompressed formats. In fact, my photos go from RAW to TIFFs (maybe/just for HDRS) to PNGs. I'm probably crazy but that's my style haha.

Great shot, good capure and fitting title.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 29, 2008)

rob91 said:


> First I would just like to thank you for not making this a B&W pic of the American flag with selective coloring, you don't know how hesitant I was to click this thread.
> 
> Considering the sort of patriotism usually associated with the phrase "United we Stand" I'd say there's a great deal of humor in this shot. I like the arrangement of the cows in the frame and how they are looking at the camera. Good work.



HAHA. Join the club, man, I wasn't gonna come in here either. 

But I'm glad I did. The title really adds a lot to this shot, and honestly, the shot was good enough on its own and didn't need such a nice title. You've captured a lot of emotion in the cow's, and with an animals like a cow, I'd say that's tough to do. Whenever I see a cow they're just, well, bleak, and these cows have vivid emotions just emitting from them. Good stuff!


----------



## danir (Mar 1, 2008)

rob91 said:


> First I would just like to thank you for not making this a B&W pic of the American flag with selective coloring.


 
You're welcome .

Thanks for the kind comments everyone.

Dani.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 1, 2008)

Cool shot. I love cattle photos, and these all, with the exception of the hidden calf, have the look of the renegade in their eye.  I'd like to hear the rest of the story- Nothing like "*A Tail of Good Beef Gone Bad*."


----------



## danir (Mar 2, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Cool shot. I love cattle photos, and these all, with the exception of the hidden calf, have the look of the renegade in their eye. I'd like to hear the rest of the story- Nothing like "*A Tail of Good Beef Gone Bad*."


 
Thanks abraxas. I'm afraid there isn't much story here. If this beef had gone bad it wasn't infront of my eyes.

Dani.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 2, 2008)

danir said:


> ... If this beef had gone bad  ...



Not to everyone's taste?

Please forgive me for that.

The tones and processing are very cool.


----------

